# Cooler than Slashdot



## InstantCool (Sep 23, 2000)

I like some of the "behind-the-scenes" stuff on this site better than <a href="http://Slashdot.org">Slashdot.org</a>.  Don't get me wrong.  Slashdot is still a great site, but I think they could learn a thing or two from the features of this site.

I really like the "e-mail me if someone responds to my post" feature.  The smilies are cool too.


----------

